
Game designer Will Wright leaves Electronic Arts to start Stupid Fun Club - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/08/legendary-game-designer-will-wright-leaves-electronic-arts/
======
pxlpshr
The Stupid Fun Club website is wonderfully cryptic, but ugly as sin.

<http://www.thestupidfunclub.com>

~~~
rudyfink
I kinda dig it, but it was, in the end, a let down. Here I am all ready to
cowboy up and join a club for some stupid fun but there is neither club nor
fun. It was a very "all flowers and no date" consumer experience.

------
wallflower
I remember reading an article in Software Development magazine a while back
about it. He's had this Stupid Fun Club for a while. Crazy stuff. I love the
"Sad robot"

"Wright: Are you running that … weapon? I don’t know if we want to sit here.
[A dancing snowman on a wheeled platform with a circular saw mounted on its
front bumper approaches a plastic toy-store robot.]"

"Dr. Dobb's | Inside the Stupid Fun Club | March 1, 2004"
<http://www.ddj.com/architect/184415104>

------
sachinag
You know what fuck you money looks like? THIS.

~~~
sachinag
Downmod me if you want, but this is what SFC has been making:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o-g9ZjsZ-s>

~~~
Silentio
Looks like they've been making episodes for shows on Adult Swim...

------
electromagnetic
I find myself checking the date, because this sounds like such a
professionally stupid move (after looking at what the SFC has actually done...
AKA a few unwatched youtube videos) it looks like 95% proof mid-life crisis.

~~~
adamhowell
He sunk years and years of his life into Spore only to have EA sweep the legs
out from under it at launch with horribly broken DRM. Instead of dealing with
the corporate idiots he's moving on.

~~~
ensignavenger
Except that EA has invested in SFC, and it looks like EA will develop/publish
video games based on their work- so it isn't like Wright is moving on from EA
totally.

I haven't heard Wright complain too loudly about the DRM, I bet if he had, EA
would have done whatever was necessary to appease him.

~~~
adamhowell
He says in a Kotaku interview (can't link, on iPhone) that it was something he
should have "tuned into more" and "a corporate decision."

------
danbmil99
I've met the Fun Club folk, primarily Mike Winter. They've done some very cool
stuff. Will be interesting to see what comes of it.

------
Scriptor
I think many of us were waiting for this.

